# How long will my plants take to grow in my PC growbox?



## zigzag1331 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a pc grow box, It has 2 fans, aluminium covering around the walls, and has 2 CFL 100 wat lights. I currently am growing 2 plant, i dont know what strain because i got a mixed pack. I am wondering how long will it take to grow? and how much weed will i get after harvesting. I can grow max up to about 9"-11"inches


hXXp://s1096.photobucket.com/albums/g334/zigzag1331/

Click the link to see my grow box^


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 9, 2011)

no live links...... nobody will click on it....... post your pics here...... much safer than photobucket


----------



## zigzag1331 (Nov 9, 2011)

My photo is to big to upload, sooo?


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 9, 2011)

Resize them down to 800 x 600...... they will upload then....... you didn't take these photos with a cell phone did you?


----------



## kiksroks (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds like you will most likely harvest from 1/4 to 1/2 lb and it will be ready in 6 to 8 months.


----------



## kiksroks (Nov 9, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> are you being sarcastic?



Edited my post to clarify.


----------



## zigzag1331 (Nov 10, 2011)

Im just trying to look for a straight up answer, no cockyness.
The man i got my seeds from said full harvest would be on day 50
but i can harvest at week 2-3. I dont know if its true. im just asking you guys


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2011)

I would suggest that you check out our resource section.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396

:bong:


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 10, 2011)

If your growing auto strains...... 60 days may be possible...... sounds like you need to ask the guy you got your seeds from a few questions...... the size of your space is gonna make it tough on you....... your gonna need more light later on as well.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 10, 2011)

If you've no idea of what you're doing, you sure picked the wrong grow set-up to start with....imho

A grow that small means you'll be lucky to pull a 1/4 to half oz....maybe more if you really get it down good! Time to grow depends on seed, but you are looking at a couple months at the very least, even if autos.

Sounds to me like you're going to have a very difficult first grow, good luck!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah that... I don't know why anyone would encourage a new grower to grow in a micro environment. You are really setting yourself up for disappointment unless you are a very experienced and accomplished grower. The average MJ plant (if there is such a thing) will need 4-6 weeks of vegging time(from seed sprout) just to be mature enough to be put into proper flowering, then it will need another 8-11 weeks to flower. 

These plants require a lot of TLC and a lot of light energy(lumens) to produce decent smokable bud. Popping a couple seeds in some dirt and putting them under a couple flourescent light bulbs will work for about the first 3-5 weeks before all the problems start. 

That aside, if you seriously want to start your own grow, you have come to the right place. Read all of the stickies at the top of each main thread, then go through many of the grow journals and see how people are doing their grows. You will also be able to see the mistakes and problems that people encounter. 

There is far more to growing MJ than so many people realize, and it takes some study before starting to ensure that you get off to a good start. Even with lots of study and help many will crash n burn on their first grow. We may get sarcastic(just in fun) but we really wish you well and are willing to help you as much as we can


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2011)

zigzag1331 said:
			
		

> Im just trying to look for a straight up answer, no cockyness.
> The man i got my seeds from said full harvest would be on day 50
> but i can harvest at week 2-3. I dont know if its true. im just asking you guys



I would be asking more questions about the seeds you got.  In general, I would say that getting seeds from someone like this is not the best idea.  TRY and find out what you have--whether they are photo period seeds or auto seeds.  

I don't quite trust your seed guy. There is no marijuana plant on earth that will give you anything after 2-3 weeks.  Your guy is full of it.  If you have an auto strain, you may get something in 60 days, but with your set up it will be almost nothing.  A photo period plant will take 3-4 months and you need to cut your light to 12/12 for it to flower.  Your lighting is inadequate and like mentioned micro grows are quite tough.

You need to post your pics here.  There are risks posting grow pics on photobucket--like they have been known to cooperate with the police.  I recommend getting your pictures off there.  I doubt that anyone will go there to check out your grow....I know I won't.


----------



## zigzag1331 (Nov 10, 2011)

...


----------



## zigzag1331 (Nov 10, 2011)

Also. I know i have small space. But thats the only way i can grow.


----------



## zigzag1331 (Nov 10, 2011)

How do i post a picture. Little bit confusing


----------



## getnasty (Nov 10, 2011)

You've been cautioned about posting live links and links to other filesharing websites, yet you continue to do it. Nobody here is going to help you. It's rather apparent your comprehension skills are lackluster; that, or you refuse to follow the rules. For either reason, there will be few that stop in to give you an answer.


-nasty


----------



## e2paradise (Nov 13, 2011)

just 9"-11"inches and use  two 100W led grow light,  it is waste of energy,   keep in mind, use more light, it is not good for growing marijuana,  maybe just need  two 90W  led grow light is   enough,  cuz  it can cover 31&#13217;/3m

90w Is Enough

I really don't know what I am talking about--I am just trying to sell lights that dont work.


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2011)

e2paradise said:
			
		

> juse more light, it is not good for growing marijuana,
> 
> 90w Is Enough


:rofl:..:rofl:.. :confused2:.....



			
				e2paradise said:
			
		

> just 9"-11"inches and use  two 100W led grow light,  it is waste of energy,   keep in mind, use more light, it is not good for growing marijuana,  maybe just need  two 90W  led grow light is   enough,  cuz  it can cover 31&#13217;/3m
> 
> 90w Is Enough


..the REAL "waste of energy" comes from your posts..  and my removal, corrections, and/or editing..


----------



## Locked (Nov 14, 2011)

e2paradise said:
			
		

> just 9"-11"inches and use  two 100W led grow light,  it is waste of energy,   keep in mind, use more light, it is not good for growing marijuana,  maybe just need  two 90W  led grow light is   enough,  cuz  it can cover 31&#13217;/3m
> 
> 90w Is Enough




Well there ya go.....good luck with that.   I will continue to use *more* light.


----------



## yingxuy (Dec 1, 2011)

I have not seen yet completed, proabbly though. So a month atleast another 2-3 vegetables and flowers. If they are rice, but you do not even intend to get a small harvest.


----------



## kiksroks (Dec 1, 2011)

yingxuy said:
			
		

> I have not seen yet completed, proabbly though. So a month atleast another 2-3 vegetables and flowers. If they are rice, but you do not even intend to get a small harvest.




vegetables? flowers? rice?

He is trying to grow marijuana. In fact, this whole website is devoted to marijuana. . .


----------



## engneer (Dec 2, 2011)

zigzag1331 said:
			
		

> I have a pc grow box, It has 2 fans, aluminium covering around the walls, and has 2 CFL 100 wat lights. I currently am growing 2 plant, i dont know what strain because i got a mixed pack. I am wondering how long will it take to grow? and how much weed will i get after harvesting. I can grow max up to about 9"-11"inches
> 
> 
> hXXp://s1096.photobucket.com/albums/g334/zigzag1331/
> ...



Hey Zigzag.  MJ is a simple plant to grow but not an easy plant to grow well.  Many of us have killed our share of plants as we've learned to grow.  It requires light, ventilation and nutrients and has fairly tight tolerances for each.  To do it in a micro grow is incredibly challenging and is something you will have to do by growing, making mistakes, learning, making changes, repeat...until you start to get something.  Getting any decent yield (more then a few grams) will take you at least 6 months and more likely 9 - 12 months. 

An easy way to re-size your pics is to use Paintbrush.  Open the pic, click re-size, then type in 50 and save the new file.  Viola.

Best wishes to you as you learn to grow.:welcome:


----------



## Couchlocked (Dec 2, 2011)

This is why I like MACRO grows. 1 plant, 1 bulb, 1 tent. And you can walk around inside it for 2/3 of the grow.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 2, 2011)

I can't see how growing in a PC case would be the way to go when it in a small place..!!  Small room like that means 1 hit pipe and it gone.. 
Shed some light on this for me, how big or how much buds for a grow like this...


----------



## Roddy (Dec 2, 2011)

:yeahthat: I can't see the reason unless the grower were a very light smoker.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 2, 2011)

2 100w cfl's? waste of time bro. reasearch


----------

